# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Ý nghĩa các câu lệnh cơ bản nc code điều khiển máy 1325 hệ đh NC studio

## sinvia

Chào các bác, 

Mình đang nhờ 1 bên viết post cho phần mềm topsolid cam cho máy CNC 1325 -NC studio. 

Bác nào có thể cho mình ý nghĩa các lệnh cơ bản nc code điều khiển máy này được không ạ. 
N10 M90
N20 G90
N30 G71
N40 G75
N50 T2
N60 G0 Z20.000
N70 G0 X0.000 Y0.000 S24000
N80 M12
N90 G0 X15.000 Y13.000 Z6.0000
Nhân tiện cho hỏi các bác ý nghĩa các mã lệnh dưới đây. 

Mình không am hiểu, các bác chỉ giúp.

Sinvia

----------


## CKD

> Chào các bác, 
> 
> Mình đang nhờ 1 bên viết post cho phần mềm topsolid cam cho máy CNC 1325 -NC studio. 
> 
> Bác nào có thể cho mình ý nghĩa các lệnh cơ bản nc code điều khiển máy này được không ạ. 
> N10 M90
> N20 G90
> N30 G71
> N40 G75
> ...


Bác đã nhờ ai đó viết post, thì sao lại phải hỏi nhể.
Người viết post sẽ phải tự nghiên cứu g-code tương thích với NC-Studio rồi hiệu chỉnh post cho đúng.
Khi đã viết riêng post cho 1 controller nào đó thì người dùng không cần quan tâm đến code chi nữa. Tất nhiên, biết thì vẫn tốt hơn là không  :Big Grin: 

Còn đoạn code của bác thì.. mình thấy có vài lệnh NC-Studio nó ko hiểu thì phải.

----------


## suu_tam

Bác bảo người viêt tải manual của ncstudio về mà xem gcode nó hỗ trợ.

----------


## suu_tam

> Chào các bác, 
> 
> Mình đang nhờ 1 bên viết post cho phần mềm topsolid cam cho máy CNC 1325 -NC studio. 
> 
> Bác nào có thể cho mình ý nghĩa các lệnh cơ bản nc code điều khiển máy này được không ạ. 
> N10 M90
> N20 G90
> N30 G71
> N40 G75
> ...


Em có khoảng chục con máy nhưng em chẳng biết, chẳng hiểu mấy mã lệnh nào luôn. Bởi vì em không cần hiểu, vì cứ có các phần mềm CAM nó xuất ra em cho vào máy chạy. Mỗi ngày ra vài trăm sản phẩm là được. Em chẳng cần hiểu.

----------

solero

----------


## sinvia

> Bác đã nhờ ai đó viết post, thì sao lại phải hỏi nhể.
> Người viết post sẽ phải tự nghiên cứu g-code tương thích với NC-Studio rồi hiệu chỉnh post cho đúng.
> Khi đã viết riêng post cho 1 controller nào đó thì người dùng không cần quan tâm đến code chi nữa. Tất nhiên, biết thì vẫn tốt hơn là không 
> 
> Còn đoạn code của bác thì.. mình thấy có vài lệnh NC-Studio nó ko hiểu thì phải.


Hỏi vì họ hỏi lại như vậy. Họ không biết ạ. 

Với đoạn mã lệnh trên là từ Aspire mình vẫn làm. Thấy nó xuất ra đaọan đầu.

----------


## CKD

> Hỏi vì họ hỏi lại như vậy. Họ không biết ạ. 
> 
> Với đoạn mã lệnh trên là từ Aspire mình vẫn làm. Thấy nó xuất ra đaọan đầu.


Nếu họ không biết thì làm sao viết dược post cho bác?

Căn bản của việc viết post là phải hiểu nội dung của phần lớn lệnh G-code.
Kế đến là phải tìm hiểu và biết được lệnh G-code nào mà controller hổ trợ.
Sau đó mới có thể viết lại post để nó chỉ xuất ra được các lệnh mà controller hổ trợ.

----------

